# heat press upper platen adjustment?



## JohnnyBoyTees (Nov 27, 2012)

I have the transpro 15x15 heat press from proworld. It has an upper "floating platen" design which appears to be adjustable (large locknut). My question is, Is there a recommended setting for how loose/tight it should be? Do the transfers come out more evenly if the upper platen is tighter or more loose? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!

John


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

Tighter or looser depends on the thickness of the material you're transferring to. What's normally recommended is medium pressure. It's hard to describe medium pressure in words but when you close the press, it shouldn't be too easy to close nor too hard. All you can do is try it to get the feel of the proper pressure. You don't even have to press anything to try it. Just lay a t-shirt on the platen & adjust it so it closes with very little effort. Then just add tension a little bit at a time until it feels firmly closed. If you can see indentations on the shirt from the upper platen, the pressure is too firm. Just loosen maybe a half turn & it should be fine.


----------



## JohnnyBoyTees (Nov 27, 2012)

im not referring to the pressure im talking about the tightness of the upper platen. its a floating platen. but i can adjust it to be wobbly or less wobbly.


----------

